

Looks like Linode's sign up form has gone down :( - rohitarondekar

They have this awesome offer http://blog.linode.com/2010/12/15/linode-100000-giveaway/ and just when I try to sign up I get a "WHOOPS! Something went wrong!" error and now their sign up form isn't loading at all. Judging by the tweets it's happening to all the people ( http://twitter.com/#!/linode )<p>Did it work for you?
======
joe_bleau
According to the counter, I was one of the first 5 or 6 in. But I got that
error screen for a good 10 minutes, then timeouts and nginx error pages. All
the while the counter was counting down. Gave up, checked my email, and
noticed that I received an invoice. No credit yet, but I suspect I made it.

------
rohitarondekar
So it did work finally! After trying for about 10-15 mins I finally got signed
up. Got the invoice & activation late but I got the $100 credit! I guess they
didn't expect such a mad rush for the linodes. ;)

------
joe_bleau
Did y'all get charged? I'm seeing an invoice for $30.18, then a credit for
$100. I did not expect my card to get charged if I was one of the first 1000.
I'll have to keep an eye on this.

~~~
kacy
As stated on their blog, they charge you initially and then your account is
credited. The $30.18 is the prorated amount for December + January.

~~~
Jinyoung
Yeah, I figured this out afterwards as well - and I even read through the
comments and saw the post about this question. The rep didn't exactly lie but
was certainly not super clear about it.

This offer should have been stated: "Purchase the first 1.5 months _then_
receive a $100 credit." IMO, they made this purposefully vague.

------
gaustin
I did it about 20 minutes ago, and it went through fine. Already got the
credit.

According to the counter there's still ~150.

------
kertap
Oh Man, I'd forgotten completely about this. I got in and there are about 100
offers remaining at 10:30.

------
Jinyoung
It worked for me around 10 AM EST. It said there was abou 250 or so remaining.

